# 'Queen Mary's Dark Harbor - Official Soundtrack' by Cindergarden



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

*This is the soundtrack to The Queen Mary's Dark Harbor event in Long Beach, California. It features audio from various mazes as well as area music for the event.

This thing is AWESOME, guys! I cannot praise it enough. And it's only $13 for the whole thing (or you can purchase individual tracks for 99 cents each). Well worth it! 

My personal favorite tracks are "Dark Harbor Circus Theme" and "Electroshock Clocks".*









*Purchase here:
https://lookingglassrecords.bandcamp.com/album/queen-marys-dark-harbor-official-soundtrack-maze-music*


*Description from BandCamp page:*
_A detailed menagerie of sound nuances that cradle you deep into the creaky bowels of the historical and beautiful Queen Mary ship. 

Long Beach, CA is known for harboring the authentically haunted vessel, and during the Halloween season, the ghosts there get some extra attention from the likes of Dark Harbor's many celebratory components. Hopefully those spirits enjoy their annual glamorous amplification....after all, they must enjoy certain earthly delights as long as they remain bound to it, one would think? 

Cindergarden aka Jaymie Valentine is the official sound designer and music composer for the Queen Mary's Dark Harbor theme park in Long Beach, CA. Every audio track within each of the park's deadly and delightful mazes as well as the atmospheric musical interludes around the park's exteriors were created by Miss Valentine since the park's opening in 2010 to present day 2014. 

After years of composing the entire soundtrack to the famous Queen Mary's Dark Harbor, the artist has hand selected a "best of" from nearly five hours worth of eerie and richly experimental, ambient-noise soundtrack music. This chilling compilation features twenty three tracks for a grand total of 1 hour and 44 minutes of dreamily deranged and epic sound collages that you won't soon forget. _


----------

